# Need a WiFi Modem with 50 users support



## kasshav (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello,

I have a TP-Link modem which is very basic and doesn't support users more than 10. 

Now I have a team to connect their laptops to the WiFi network I have. 
Please suggest any good Wi-Fi modem with high count for simultaneously connected users.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 20, 2015)

Ubiquiti UAP -LR for high range-6k

Ubiquiti UAP Pro/AC for dual band.

If 100-250 mbps is upper limit get uap-lr


----------



## kasshav (Aug 20, 2015)

[MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] What is the benefit of using Dual Band? I don't need high range because it is to be used at the office which spans in a 1200 sqft. area


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 20, 2015)

kasshav said:


> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] What is the benefit of using Dual Band? I don't need high range because it is to be used at the office which spans in a 1200 sqft. area



UAP Pro/AC uses dual band speeds .i.e. Upto 800 mbps.2.5+5GHz

On the contarary traditional 300 mbps output.


----------



## BakBob (Aug 21, 2015)

If money isn't a big issue (and it shouldn't be if you're purchasing for your office) you should buy one of those $400 Cisco routers and a WiFi module.

This isn't the same as buying a wireless router, as it won't have the fancy GUI based firmware that you come to expect from WiFi routers these days and you'll have to use a CLI. But this is probably only router that offers the kind of scalability that you ask for. I'll try to find a link by tomorrow.


----------



## kasshav (Sep 2, 2015)

[MENTION=317599]BakBob[/MENTION] I like your suggestion but can you also clear a doubt for me. 
Does any of these wifi access points have ability to manage multiple broadband connections? I have a Tata Broadband and an Airtel broadband running in the office and I want a solution which can connect with both of them simultaneously and has ability to switch to other broadband in case one goes down plus having ability to run at least 50 wireless devices simultaneously. Also if any model comes with battery inside - in case of power outage

Sorry if any of these questions seem illogical - I am pretty much noob when it comes to networking


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2015)

for power outage you should have an UPS. and if you are runnig a business, you must have a backup power supply to power your devices. 

as for the routers, you will need a commercial/business grade solution. these dont come easy. you must have the required infrastructure and a dedicated network team to manage this. this is not a one man thing. 

also, airtel/tata provide business grade internet connections. these have low latency, high reliability, low packet loss and very very low downtime. goes without saying that they are damn costly than your avg home internet connection.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes , its possible to integrate multiple broadband connections into a device , for failsafe backup and load balancing.
There are routers with dual Wan ports such as this :
Amazon.com: TP-LINK TL-ER6120 Gigabit Dual-WAN VPN Router, 2 WAN ports, 2 LAN ports, 1 DMZ port, Ipsec PPTP L2TP VPN, Load Balance: Computers & Accessories
However , its going to need quite a bit of setup.
Also , for things such as business solution there are lease lines which are damn expensive but highly reliable, T1 lines.

And as Anirban mentioned , you should go for a dedicated powerbackup solution for power outages.

PS: IF you are looking forward to network 50-100 wireless hosts at one moment , you will definitely need a business grade solution for reliability. Its not just about the router , but also upto the utilization of channels and density.
In my recommendation you will need atleast two to three wireless points/routers for this solution.

Looping [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
, he knows it better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2015)

50 users support requires business solution from the likes of cisco.they also have models with more than 1 WAN input(aka multiple net connections).expect price in the range of 1lakh+.it is better to ask on cisco india website for business enquiry.
Contacts - About Cisco - Cisco Systems


----------

